# Giant Defy Comp - 2 with SRAM Apex possible upgrades



## rjnear (Aug 21, 2013)

Looking advice, I have 2013 Defy Comp - 2 with 10 speed SRAM Apex components and I have been thinking about upgrading to SRAM Red 10 speed components. My question is the bottom bracket press in bearings do I have to change them out to install the SRAM Red crankset. I am also thinking of leaving the Apex crank on and just upgrade the derailleurs, brakes and shifters. Thanks for any insight on this.

Robert

RJ Near

Trek Domane 5.2 (2014)
Giant Defy Comp-2 (2013)
Specialized Rock Hopper


----------

